# Crystal Mountain



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here it goes a my new home tank layout started last week, hope  you guys have time to follow this one 

Here goes the setup:

Started:
24/08/2016

Tank: 
120x50x50cm Extra-Clear Optiwite Glass

Stand: 
DIY - 122x51x82cm

Light:
CHIHIROS A-1201 x2
8000K 5630 SMD LED's 65w

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Midia:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:  
Kit CO2 aquaristic.tec 13kg FE
JBL ProFlora PH Control 
ADA Pollen Glass Beetle Ø50
ADA Glass Counter 
ADA CO2 Indicator
CHIHIROS DOCTOR SUPER
VIV Lily Pipes 17mm (outflow)(inflows)
Jebao DP-4 

Hardscape: 
Local Rocks
Entwood

Substrate: 
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia 

Ferts:
EI Daily

Weekly Target:
20ppm NO3
30ppm K
3ppm PO4
10ppm Mg
0.5ppm Fe

Plants:
Bucephalandra Belindae
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" 
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra Fake Catherinae
Bucephalandra "Kedagang"
Bucephalandra Velvet Leaf "Entikong"
Eleocharis Acicularis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Hygrophila "Araguaia"
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala "Rotundifolia"
Rotala "Green"
Staurogyne Repens 

Photos:

Final Hardscape
_MG_2420 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After Filling with Water
_MG_2440 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Photos from today with clear water and diferent angles
_MG_2451 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2450 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2449 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

_MG_2444 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Hope you guys like it ...


----------



## tadabis (30 Aug 2016)

Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Aug 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2016)

Cant wait to see this growing in


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (30 Aug 2016)

Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2016)

Lovely wood!


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Aug 2016)

It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Aug 2016)

tadabis said:


> Hello! Looks like it will be a nice tank! Keep going and posting updates. Will be interesting to see how it goes



Hi tadabis,

I will do my best to keep you all updated 



Dantrasy said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you Dantrasy 



alto said:


> Cant wait to see this growing in



I'm also very eager to see this one growing ...



Timon Vogelaar said:


> Beautifull! Nice "local" rocks you got there? Did you buy those or find them somewhere?



Hi there Timon,

This rocks were actually gathered along Portuguese shore near Lisbon/Cascais, I've used them before with no major problems they act like mini landscape rocks buffering the tank water.



rebel said:


> Lovely wood!



I've been keeping them for quite long now, I've used them before in me AGA participation back from 2014 with a top 10 in Biotope Category 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2014/show626.html

I wanted to use them on a Scape for quite a good time now 



Manuel Arias said:


> It sounds interesting! Let's see how evolves. Following this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Manuel



Thank you for following Manuel 

I will try to keep this topic updated ...


----------



## Nuno M. (3 Sep 2016)

Here goes a little update with a little more than a week of life 

Plants are filling quite nicelly, and started the fertilization with half the daily dose of a full EI regime, I'm almost certain that this setup will not need more than that, let's see as it feels in ...

The cleaning team is most certain to enter this week to help with some of the HC melting a crew of 20/30 Amanos will certanily do the job ...

Here goes a photo were you can see that a lot has grown in this past week 

_MG_2459 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Manuel Arias (4 Sep 2016)

Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants. 

I have two questions, please:

-What type of wood is that one? I have seen it in the past but I never managed to identify it.

-The dark plant in the middle...which one is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Manuel


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Sep 2016)

Think its called Entwood.
Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
Great scape.


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Sep 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Good job, Nuno! So far, so good. I like the natural flow of the aquascape and the selection of plants.
> 
> I have two questions, please:
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel the wood as Daveslaney said is Entwood\Hornwood and the darker plant in the middle is Bucephalandra "Kedagang" ....



Daveslaney said:


> Think its called Entwood.
> Brucephalandra sp cant make out which from pics.
> Great scape.



Thank you Daveslaney


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

After 15 days all going really really well 

Here are 2 full view photos 

18mm without backlight
_MG_2477 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

18mm with backlight
_MG_2478 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.


----------



## Mark Allen (8 Sep 2016)

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## alto (8 Sep 2016)

Stunning  
that wood gets better every time I see it 

Is this the ADA version or some other?


----------



## Nuno M. (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful, crystal sharp photos.



Thank you Alexander,

I really try to every time to take good photos from my tanks 



Mark Allen said:


> That is an awesome tank!



Thank you Mark 



alto said:


> Stunning
> that wood gets better every time I see it
> 
> Is this the ADA version or some other?



Thank you Alto,

Don´t really know if they are ADA pieces of wood, I bought them at ADA main reseller here in Portugal, they might be but I can´t say for shore


----------



## MatusG (9 Sep 2016)

Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.

Thank you and looking forward for next updates 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2016)

MatusG said:


> Really nice scape baddy! May I ask where did you get the wood from? Searching for similar but have problem to find some.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward for next updates
> 
> ...



Thank you MatusG,

They were bought at Aquaeden a Portuguese aquascaping store


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Sep 2016)

Looking fantastic! love how you have incorporated the rock and wood! Can you share details on your photography setup, Camera, Lens etc, even F stop / shutter speeds etc? How far back from the tank do you take the picture, with a 18mm lens I am guessing fairly far back otherwise the horizontal lines would start to distort? Again well done, this one will be epic when grown in.

EDIT - I see the photos are hosted on Flickr I was able to get most of the info from there... would be interesting to the distance from the tank tho when you take the shot!


----------

